# 617 Target Champion



## TMT (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello from Finland!

I have a S&W 617 Target Champion revolver. (Made by Wischo, Germany)
There´s only little information about this model - as far as I´ve found - so, could anyone help me?
When and how many have been made? Is it valuable? Do you have a handgun made by Wischo?

About my revolver:
-six shot (.22LR)
-satin finished stainless steel frame
-laser engravings on both sides of barrell
-adjustable target sights
-Nill-Grip (laminated wood, adjustable)
-VERY accurate!

Waiting for your comments.... Thank you!!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------

